# Turkey based, shipping worldwide



## adnansanat

Hey,

Read rules and hope I understood it very well lol. I'm not gonna post price sheet or something. Some people know me from Bostin Loyd's private forum. I'm active source in there. Been +6 in the game. Living in Turkey and shipping worldwide. I mostly have pharm grade stuff.

For contact and further details, you can use e-mail,



		Code:
	

adnansanat at protonmail com


Greetings,


----------



## PillarofBalance

What's the lab name? Actually, are you the lab and source or just a source?


----------



## adnansanat

PillarofBalance said:


> What's the lab name? Actually, are you the lab and source or just a source?



Ah, sorry for confusion. Not a lab. I live in Turkey aka homeland of legit primo lol, and you know the fact that we can buy every pharm grade stuff including HGHs directly from pharmacy without a prescription. Also I have some European/Iran/Ukraine/Moldova stuff as well. So basically I mostly sell pharm grade stuff.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## PillarofBalance

adnansanat said:


> Ah, sorry for confusion. Not a lab. I live in Turkey aka homeland of legit primo lol, and you know the fact that we can buy every pharm grade stuff including HGHs directly from pharmacy without a prescription. Also I have some European/Iran/Ukraine/Moldova stuff as well. So basically I mostly sell pharm grade stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!



Let's see some pics of what you got. Save the primo for the ladies


----------



## Lean_dude27

Lucky you, no need of RX to get whatever you want lol


----------



## Spongy

Can you get LNE?


----------



## adnansanat

Uploaded photos to imgur but cannot share it, need to have 25 posts lol. Is there any other to show some photos to you?


----------



## adnansanat

Lean_dude27 said:


> Lucky you, no need of RX to get whatever you want lol



Not exactly tho, we don't have dbol, winny, deca etc lol. Luckily, we can get em from Moldova pharmacy - thanks to Balkan and its sister SP labs!


----------



## adnansanat

Some photos,

https:// imgur . com/a/NjZk4O1  (you guys know, it will work methinks)


----------



## adnansanat

Some people have sent PM for pricing/shipping etc. I cannot send a PM need to have 25 post firstly, also e-mail would be better for sure. You guys can send me an e-mail for inquiry.

Thanks!


----------



## adnansanat

Guys, please do NOT ask for price sheet thru PM. Please send an e-mail. I cannot send a PM for now!


----------



## Jin

I wasn’t aware this was ok.....


----------



## Rhino99

Jin said:


> I wasn’t aware this was ok.....



Same here.


----------



## Coldblooded

adnansanat said:


> Guys, please do NOT ask for price sheet thru PM. Please send an e-mail. I cannot send a PM for now!



So are we supposed to guess your email??.. lol. Or you could get your posts up


----------



## Straight30weight

Coldblooded said:


> So are we supposed to guess your email??.. lol. Or you could get your posts up


Looks closely at his first post.....


----------



## adnansanat

Straight30weight said:


> Looks closely at his first post.....



Lol thanks.

Please look first post for e-mail.


----------



## adnansanat

Jin said:


> I wasn’t aware this was ok.....



Admin, himself, wanted to see some pics and I uploaded man. I never post price sheet, shipping info or something like that. Just letting you guys know that I live in Turkey and have pharmacy grade stuff.


----------



## MrBombastic

Im in Portugal, have lot of pharmacy grade here and isnt a proof that are originals.. i can arrange copies of the same products.. (im not saying that you have are copies but nowdays 99% of pharmacy grade are copies).


----------



## victorypark

Adnansanat e-mail sent.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I'm pretty confused on this one as we aren't a source board.


----------



## adnansanat

HollyWoodCole said:


> I'm pretty confused on this one as we aren't a source board.



Not posting price sheet or shipping/payment method or whatever. Just saying that I live in Turkey and have pharm grade stuff. That is kinda legal way of saying that I'm a source actually tho lol.


----------



## adnansanat

MrBombastic said:


> Im in Portugal, have lot of pharmacy grade here and isnt a proof that are originals.. i can arrange copies of the same products.. (im not saying that you have are copies but nowdays 99% of pharmacy grade are copies).



Feel free to make a bloodwork my every stuff, Mr. One Post.


----------



## Rhino99

HollyWoodCole said:


> I'm pretty confused on this one as we aren't a source board.



Me too. I thought this thread would have been shut down long ago.


----------



## Jin

adnansanat said:


> Feel free to make a bloodwork my every stuff, Mr. One Post.



Says Mr. Twelve posts.....:32 (18):


----------



## Bizzybone

Jin said:


> Says Mr. Twelve posts.....:32 (18):


Lol got me there.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

adnansanat said:


> Feel free to make a bloodwork my every stuff, Mr. One Post.


I'm aware of that, you have however announced yourself as a source in general.


----------



## PillarofBalance

adnansanat said:


> Not posting price sheet or shipping/payment method or whatever. Just saying that I live in Turkey and have pharm grade stuff. That is kinda legal way of saying that I'm a source actually tho lol.



No not at all actually. This forum isn't for sales it's for sharing experiences 

So once I get more info and feedback from or about you, pics etc then I will terminate your account.

I also love seeing how stupid some people are. Morons who are so desperate for steroids they will literally beg to send their money to people they have no clue about. And they get ripped off repeatedly. Like the idiot who posted that he emailed you. The dude has 3 posts two of which are him whining about how he can't find a "trusted" source. He is ripe to be scammed.


----------



## adnansanat

Jin said:


> Says Mr. Twelve posts.....:32 (18):


If someone's first post is like hey %99 of pharm grade stuff are fake, roflmao. Ez to understand.


----------



## adnansanat

PillarofBalance said:


> No not at all actually. This forum isn't for sales it's for sharing experiences
> 
> So once I get more info and feedback from or about you, pics etc then I will terminate your account.
> 
> I also love seeing how stupid some people are. Morons who are so desperate for steroids they will literally beg to send their money to people they have no clue about. And they get ripped off repeatedly. Like the idiot who posted that he emailed you. The dude has 3 posts two of which are him whining about how he can't find a "trusted" source. He is ripe to be scammed.



People can see me on Bostin's forum, lots of feedback in there.

But sorry, cannot get what you meant there exactly. You told me that upload some pics and I did, but now, you say after pics, you'll terminate my account. What am I missing exactly?


----------



## Robdjents

adnansanat said:


> People can see me on Bostin's forum, lots of feedback in there.
> 
> But sorry, cannot get what you meant there exactly. You told me that upload some pics and I did, but now, you say after pics, you'll terminate my account. What am I missing exactly?



Im translating it as you are not welcome here...we dont allow sources or sales or advertisement for anything illegal...if you bothered to read the rules you would know that my guy...we dont want the attention that you guys bring around here...


----------



## Flyingdragon

I wish Applebees would add a Turkey club to the menu


----------



## adnansanat

Robdjents said:


> Im translating it as you are not welcome here...we dont allow sources or sales or advertisement for anything illegal...if you bothered to read the rules you would know that my guy...we dont want the attention that you guys bring around here...



I read rules, this is why I didn't post price sheet and all other information. Just leave my e-mail address.


----------



## PillarofBalance

adnansanat said:


> People can see me on Bostin's forum, lots of feedback in there.
> 
> But sorry, cannot get what you meant there exactly. You told me that upload some pics and I did, but now, you say after pics, you'll terminate my account. What am I missing exactly?



Haha nothing I am kidding about terminating the account.

I am certainly not kidding about the morons who will buy from the first place they come across. Desperation is a stinky cologne.


----------



## Seeker

googling desperation cologne


----------



## adnansanat

Hey, people just want to give it a try. Maybe it does worth. Cause if all good, smooth and great, that means they have pharm grade source connection. But I know what you mean for sure.

PS: I don't want to blow my own horn. All source can do that. No need of it.


----------



## Rhino99

I wish I could blow my own horn


----------



## adnansanat

Rhino99 said:


> I wish I could blow my own horn



Is there any useful post that written by you?


----------



## Rhino99

adnansanat said:


> Is there any useful post that written by you?



Yes, just not in your thread.


----------



## ToolSteel

Legit or genuine ?

the difference is important, choose your answer wisely.


----------



## adnansanat

Rhino99 said:


> Yes, just not in your thread.



Calm down, champ. I'm prolly older than your whole bodybuilding life in the game. Stop writing. Easy solution.


----------



## adnansanat

ToolSteel said:


> Legit or genuine ?
> 
> the difference is important, choose your answer wisely.



As I mentioned before, I live in Turkey. So no need to waste time and money for producing fake shits. We already can buy lots of stuff from pharmacy without a prescription. Organon-Aspen Sustanon, Bayer Rimobolan (old name, Primobolan), Abdi Ibrahim Anapolon (anadrol), caber, nolva, clomid, hcg, all top-notch HGHs such as Pfizer's Geno, Novo Nordisk's Nordi, Lilly's Huma etc. T3, T4, T3-T4 combo a.k.a. Bitiron, Adex, Femara, Aromasin, all diuretics, beta-blockers, roaccutane and many other stuff. Also Iran is just 2hr away from where I live. Iran has test e (2 diff brands, Iran Hormone and Aburaihan), deca, var (these are low dose, deca is just 25 mg, var is 2,5 mg), and all PCT stuff. We have already all AIs and SERMs in here tho, no need to buy em from Iran. Also even in Iran, you can enter any pharmacy and get every benzodiazepine such as Xanax from pharmacy. In here, we need prescription for it. Not hard to get it tho. Just letting you know guys.

Anyway, except that useless rhino attaboy, you guys can ask whatever you want. I'll reply every question with my honesty.


----------



## Straight30weight

adnansanat said:


> Calm down, champ. I'm prolly older than your whole bodybuilding life in the game. Stop writing. Easy solution.


Dude you misunderstood what he was saying....


----------



## MrBombastic

Jin said:


> Says Mr. Twelve posts.....:32 (18):



You reply for me. Thanks.

By the way, my post was with any intention like the most (for selling their own stuff for profit), i only buy for my own use.. and no thanks, i prefer go to my pharmacy and buy what i need, and use a good UGL or a good raw powder (to homebrew) for stuff that pharmacy dont produce.

By the way bloodwork dont give me results for know how many mg and what substance is inside of bottle/amp. Only analysing the product itself for know that, and the price is very expensive.


----------



## MrBombastic

adnansanat said:


> As I mentioned before, I live in Turkey. So no need to waste time and money for producing fake shits. We already can buy lots of stuff from pharmacy without a prescription. Organon-Aspen Sustanon, Bayer Rimobolan (old name, Primobolan), Abdi Ibrahim Anapolon (anadrol), caber, nolva, clomid, hcg, all top-notch HGHs such as Pfizer's Geno, Novo Nordisk's Nordi, Lilly's Huma etc. T3, T4, T3-T4 combo a.k.a. Bitiron, Adex, Femara, Aromasin, all diuretics, beta-blockers, roaccutane and many other stuff. Also Iran is just 2hr away from where I live. Iran has test e (2 diff brands, Iran Hormone and Aburaihan), deca, var (these are low dose, deca is just 25 mg, var is 2,5 mg), and all PCT stuff. We have already all AIs and SERMs in here tho, no need to buy em from Iran. Also even in Iran, you can enter any pharmacy and get every benzodiazepine such as Xanax from pharmacy. In here, we need prescription for it. Not hard to get it tho. Just letting you know guys.
> 
> Anyway, except that useless rhino attaboy, you guys can ask whatever you want. I'll reply every question with my honesty.



I believe you can have access to that stuff without prescription, but these drugs require a prescription. And buy in pharmacy for own use (like i do) is one thing, for big quantities like i see in most of photos (boxes and boxes of genotropin, humatrope, etc) is other...

And yes I keep my claim saying that the most of pharmacy stuff are copies and i know where they come from.

Note: Now you can call me Mr. 3 posts please.


----------



## Jin

adnansanat said:


> Is there any useful post that written by you?



Sarcasm. Learn to love it or be miserable here


----------



## Thatgoodfellow

I though this was some thanksgiving turkey recipe at first glance.


----------



## Jin

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I though this was some thanksgiving turkey recipe at first glance.



I keep initially reading “turkey baster”


----------



## adnansanat

MrBombastic said:


> I believe you can have access to that stuff without prescription, but these drugs require a prescription. And buy in pharmacy for own use (like i do) is one thing, for big quantities like i see in most of photos (boxes and boxes of genotropin, humatrope, etc) is other...
> 
> And yes I keep my claim saying that the most of pharmacy stuff are copies and i know where they come from.
> 
> Note: Now you can call me Mr. 3 posts please.



Man do you have understanding problem?

In here, Ukraine, Moldova, Iran, and most of other third world countries, there is no need prescription to get these stuff. You can walk into any pharmacy and buy *as many as you want*. Finding a guy who works in pharmacy warehouse is best idea - they can give you best price for em. Just visit and see then.

Stick with your UGL, there are lots of good UGL stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Babychicken

Adnasanat is great to work with and has came thru on every order I have made. The products are legit and work extremely well.


----------



## Spongy

Babychicken said:


> Adnasanat is great to work with and has came thru on every order I have made. The products are legit and work extremely well.



How's his LNE?


----------



## Rhino99

Babychicken said:


> Adnasanat is great to work with and has came thru on every order I have made. The products are legit and work extremely well.




Whew.
Thanks for the endorsement, that is a great relief. 
Where can I send money?


----------



## Bizzybone

Lool not saying adnan is not legit, but 1 posters here vouching for him.


----------



## Jin

Babychicken said:


> Adnasanat is great to work with and has came thru on every order I have made. The products are legit and work extremely well.



C’mon. I felt better about him before this shill showed up. Shady ****er.


----------



## adnansanat

Jin said:


> C’mon. I felt better about him before this shill showed up. Shady ****er.



Lol I know that guy is from Bostin's private forum. And ya 1 post makes shit weird a bit lol.


----------



## MrBombastic

adnansanat said:


> Man do you have understanding problem?
> 
> In here, Ukraine, Moldova, Iran, and most of other third world countries, there is no need prescription to get these stuff. You can walk into any pharmacy and buy *as many as you want*. Finding a guy who works in pharmacy warehouse is best idea - they can give you best price for em. Just visit and see then.
> 
> Stick with your UGL, there are lots of good UGL stuff. Good luck!



Always the same talk about the thousand/millions of amps sellers arrange of pharma.

I dont need luck, only money, connects already have. But thanks!


----------



## adnansanat

Still up, for contact:

adnansanat at protonmail dot com

DHB added!


----------



## Chillinlow

Free samples?


----------



## adnansanat

Chillinlow said:


> Free samples?



Nope. Abusing.


----------



## HijackedMyself

How the hell do roids go through custom? Lets presume you dont screw me, I will get screwed by the ****s in custom.

BTW, I too can go to a pharmacy and get Test, Sustanon, Deca, Nolva, Adex. 

and who is uncle Bostin and where is he? Proof.


----------



## Elivo

adnansanat said:


> Still up, for contact:
> 
> adnansanat at protonmail dot com
> 
> DHB added!


No one here still gives a shit, be gone


----------



## Bizzybone

HijackedMyself said:


> How the hell do roids go through custom? Lets presume you dont screw me, I will get screwed by the ****s in custom.
> 
> BTW, I too can go to a pharmacy and get Test, Sustanon, Deca, Nolva, Adex.
> 
> and who is uncle Bostin and where is he? Proof.



It is a risk you have to take, if they do get seized, get ready for a seizure letter from custom.


----------



## adnansanat

Elivo said:


> No one here still gives a shit, be gone



Lol people keep ordering my boy, so you can go to other topics, easy solution.


----------



## adnansanat

Bizzybone said:


> It is a risk you have to take, if they do get seized, get ready for a seizure letter from custom.



I don't reply these type of childish questions man. US customs is easy af. Chinese guys keep sending fentanyl and H. to US lol. They don't give a **** about roids and hell, 1m packages at JFK NY per day, so they cannot look into every packages.

Anyway, in a nutshell, US customs is one of the easiest one for international sources. Scandinavia and some European countries excluding Spain and UK are worst.


----------



## Krull66

If the order gets seized do you replace the order?


----------



## adnansanat

Krull66 said:


> If the order gets seized do you replace the order?



Yes, I have reshipping guarantee for US, UK, Ireland and Spain. (ask for other countries please)


----------



## adnansanat

Iron Pharma added to the list. They have amazing list! (from DHB to Ment and even MT!)


----------



## Yaya

I used to love sustanon


----------



## Spongy

adnansanat said:


> Iron Pharma added to the list. They have amazing list! (from DHB to Ment and even MT!)



lololololol


----------



## adnansanat

Yaya said:


> I used to love sustanon



Unfortunately there is no Organon-Aspen sustanon since 2 years in here. Ya you can find if you ask for every pharmacy but just a few boxes.


----------



## HijackedMyself

Verified at sst?


----------



## Brian

Looking for balken pharm 10mg stanzolol


----------



## Brian

I am looking for stanzolol. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Chillinlow

Brian said:


> I am looking for stanzolol. Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Wrong place this isn’t a source board homie


----------



## adnansanat

HijackedMyself said:


> Verified at sst?



Nope. I am not on SST. I am at Bostin Loyd's private forum.


----------



## adnansanat

Brian said:


> Looking for balken pharm 10mg stanzolol



For contact, you can use,

 at protonmail dot com


----------



## Coldblooded

adnansanat said:


> For contact, you can use,
> 
> at protonmail dot com



Thanks bro! Everything was good.


----------



## adnansanat

Due to incoming Black Friday and Xmas, it takes a bit more than usual in these times of year, FYI! But I have reshipping guarantee as you know!


----------



## adnansanat

The guy under named turkish pharmacy steroids (in meso and mentioned in here) is not me. He is diff guy from Turkey. My one and only e-mail address is  at protonmail dot com


----------



## blackdream71

adnansanat said:


> Ah, sorry for confusion. Not a lab. I live in Turkey aka homeland of legit primo lol, and you know the fact that we can buy every pharm grade stuff including HGHs directly from pharmacy without a prescription. Also I have some European/Iran/Ukraine/Moldova stuff as well. So basically I mostly sell pharm grade stuff.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!




please PM me your price list or email, THANKS!


----------



## Spongy

blackdream71 said:


> please PM me your price list or email, THANKS!



He's already posted his email.  Please try to refrain from using our PM system for your illegal transactions.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Im selling dildos. Please see this guys email to speak directly to them.


----------



## Texan69

Anybody use this guys stuff yet? If so is it any good


----------



## Ulauma

BigSwolePump said:


> Im selling dildos. Please see this guys email to speak directly to them.



I can verify that he is infact selling dildos, I've ordered multiple from this turkish source and they're the best turkish dildos on the planet.


----------



## HijackedMyself

Texan69 said:


> Anybody use this guys stuff yet? If so is it any good



Only if someone is on that private forum and can confirm he is a seller there.

I have his menu card. Want me to post?


----------



## Ulauma

HijackedMyself said:


> Only if someone is on that private forum and can confirm he is a seller there.
> 
> I have his menu card. Want me to post?



I've already confirmed that he sells world quality turkish dildos, that's all they need to know ya?


----------



## Lilguy041

Brian said:


> I am looking for stanzolol. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


I’m looking for a great balgone sandwich recipe. Can anyone pony me in the right direction?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Am I the only one who sees "Turkey Baster" every time this thread comes up?


----------



## Jin

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Am I the only one who sees "Turkey Baster" every time this thread comes up?



You are watching too many cream pie videos.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Jin said:


> You are watching too many cream pie videos.



Hmm... I've never seen a pie recipe that calls for use of a turkey baster - cream or otherwise

You must have some really weird pie recipies, Jin :32 (17):


----------



## Lizard King

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Am I the only one who sees "Turkey Baster" every time this thread comes up?


I legit just read the same thing...


----------



## Mass3000

You guys are blasting these idiots, obviously they can't help themselves. Too funny


----------



## adnansanat

Active source on BL private forum. UPS (2-4 days to worldwide) shipping method is available. E-mail address is in first page.

Thank you!


----------



## Spongy

adnansanat said:


> Active source on BL private forum. UPS (2-4 days to worldwide) shipping method is available. E-mail address is in first page.
> 
> Thank you!



Dude wtf.  UPS?!  Look man, I'm not going to judge your product.  It might actually be legitimate and not give someone super-AIDS.  But UPS??  Why the hell would you risk yourself, your reshippers, and especially your customers like that?  I'm all about the hustle man, but good god almighty.


----------



## Jin

Please do not post your list and prices here.


----------



## Jada

Are you cheaper than family dollar?


----------



## Aiden

Interested


----------



## Seeker

Aiden said:


> Interested



I'm sure some scammer will be sending you a PM laughing all the way to  the bank taking your money while you'll be anxiously awaiting by your mailbox for something that will never arrive.  Good luck.


----------



## TODAY

Aiden said:


> Interested


That's a mistake.


----------



## Straight30weight

Aiden said:


> Interested


Come on man. Don’t be desperate


----------



## snake

Seeker said:


> I'm sure some scammer will be sending you a PM laughing all the way to  the bank taking your money while you'll be anxiously awaiting by your mailbox for something that will never arrive.  Good luck.



This dude's only sourcing. Once he finds one we will not hear from him until he figures out his gear is bunk. At that point, he will be be back with the same attitude.


----------



## DevilDoc87

Guess the only way to solve this is to send the shit to me first.


----------



## DNW

Can you get hospital beds?


----------



## adnansanat

Still active, been on Bostin Loyd's private forum since 2017.

Have varieties of pharm grade stuff!

Contact: adnansanat at protonmail dot com


----------



## adnansanat

Will post lab tests of some Opiox stuff, Iron pharma and Iran Hormone test e within a week! Waiting for results from lab!


----------



## adnansanat

Hey,

Contact: adnansanat@protonmail.com

International shipping, current stuff list, please use e-mail for prices!

EUROPE/IRAN PHARMACY/OTHERS

Iran Aburaihan Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg 
Iran Caspian Tamin Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
Iran Caspian Tamin Deca 1 ml 25 mg 
Iran Hormone Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg 
Iran Hormone Oxymetholone 50 mg 50 tab
Iran Hormone Oxandrolone 2.5 mg 50 tab 
Ukraine Farmak Test propionate 1 ml 50 mg 
Bulgaria Sopharma Clenbuterol 20 mcg 50 tab 

TURKISH PHARMACY

Organon-Aspen Sustanon 1 ml 250 mg 
Bayer Rimobolan 1 ml 100 mg 
Merck Virigen Testocaps 40 mg 30 caps 
Bayer Nebido Test undecanoate 4 ml 1000 mg 
Abdi Ibrahim Anapolon 50 mg 20 tab
GSK Ventolin 4 mg 100 tab
Osel Ephedrine Injectable 1 ml 50 mg
Tiromel T3 25 mcg 100 tab 
Merck Euthyrox T4 100 mcg 50 tab 
Bitiron T3-T4 mix 12.5 mcg T3 + 50 mcg T4 100 tab
Novartis Zaditen 1 mg 30 tab 
Roche Roaccutane 10 mg 30 caps 
Roche Roaccutane 20 mg 30 caps 
GSK Dutasteride 0.5 mg 30 caps 
Merck Proscar 5 mg 28 tab
Merck Metformine 1000 mg 100 tab
Bayer Glucobay Acarbose 50 mg 90 tab 
Lasix 40 mg 12 tab 
Lasix 20 mg/2ml x 5 amp 
Dyazide 50 mg/25 mg 20 tab 
Aldactone 100 mg 16 tab 
Lisinopril 20 mg 28 tab 
Teva Telmisartan 80 mg 28 tab 
Megestrol 160 mg 30 tab 
Astra Zeneca Arimidex 1 mg 28 tab 
Pfizer Aromasin 25 mg 30 tab 
Pfizer Cabaser 1 mg 20 tab 
Pfizer Cabaser 2 mg 20 tab 
Boehringer Ingelheim Pramipexole 0.25 mg 100 tab 
Parlodel Bromocriptin 2.5 mg 30 tab
Bayer Proviron 25 mg 20 tab
Clomid 50 mg 10 tab
Astra Zeneca Nolvadex 10 mg 30 tab 
Teva Tamoxifen 10 mg 60 tab
Tamoxifen 20 mg 30 tab 
Raloxifene 60 mg 28 tab 
Novartis Femara 2.5 mg 30 tab 
Choriomon HCG 5000 iu
Merional HMG 75 iu
Merional HMG 150 iu
Menogon HMG 75 iu x 5 amp 
Nolotil 1 g/2 ml x 10 amp 
Redox Vit C 500 mg/ml x 5 amp 
Dodex B12 1000 mcg/ml x 5 amp 

BALKAN PHARMA

Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
Test cypionate 1 ml 200 mg 
Sustanon 1 ml 250 mg
Test propionate 1 ml 100 mg 
Deca 1 ml 200 mg 
Parabolan 1 ml 100 mg

OPIOX PHARMA

Test enanthate 5x2 ml vial 250 mg/ml 
Test cypionate 5x2 ml vial 250 mg/ml 
Test mix 5x2 ml vial 250 mg/ml 
Test propionate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Test suspension 5x2 ml vial 50 mg/ml 
Bolde 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Deca 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
NPP 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Masteron propionate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Masteron enanthate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Tren acetate 5x2 ml vial 75 mg/ml 
Tren enanthate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Parabolan 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml 
Long stack 5x2 ml vial 350 mg/ml (200 mg test e, 75 mg masteron e, 75 mg tren e) 
Cut stack 5x2 ml vial 200 mg/ml (100 mg test p, 50 mg masteron p, 50 mg tren a) 
Dbol 10 mg 25 tab 
Winstrol 10 mg 25 tab 
Turinabol 10 mg 25 tab 
Oxandrolone 10 mg 25 tab 
Primo ace 10 mg 25 tab 
Halotestin 5 mg 25 tab 

IRON PHARMA

Test enanthate 10 ml 250 mg 
Test cypionate 10 ml 200 mg 
Sustanon 10 ml 300 mg 
Test mix 10 ml 400 mg 
Test propionate 10 ml 100 mg 
Test suspension 10 ml 75 mg 
Bolde 10 ml 200 mg 
Bolde 10 ml 400 mg 
Deca 10 ml 200 mg 
Deca 10 ml 400 mg 
DHB 10 ml 100 mg 
NPP 10 ml 100 mg 
Masteron propionate 10 ml 100 mg /
Masteron enanthate 10 ml 200 mg 
Primo enanthate 10 ml 100 mg 
Tren acetate 10 ml 75 mg 
Tren enanthate 10 ml 200 mg 
Parabolan 10 ml 100 mg 
Trest acetate/Ment 10 ml 50 mg 
Dbol 10 mg 100 tab 
Winstrol 10 mg 100 tab 
Clenbuterol 20 mcg 100 tab 
Turinabol 10 mg 100 tab 
Anadrol 50 mg 50 tab 
Oxandrolone 10 mg 100 tab 
Halotestin 10 mg 100 tab 
Superdrol 10 mg 100 tab 
Oral Tren 1 mg 100 tab 
Bolasterone 10 mg 100 tab 
Methylstenbolone 10 mg 100 tab 

HGH & PEPTIDES

Pfizer Genotropin 16 iu 
Pfizer Genotropin 36 iu 
Merck Saizen 36 iu 
Novo Nordisk Norditropin 15 iu
Novo Nordisk Norditropin 30 iu 
Novo Nordisk Norditropin 45 iu 
Lilly Humatrope 18 iu 
Lilly Humatrope 36 iu 
Lilly Humatrope 72 iu 
Lilly Humalog 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml) 
Lilly Humulin R 10 ml 100 iu 
Lilly Humulin N 10 ml 100 iu 
Sandoz Omnitrope 15 iu 
Sandoz Omnitrope 30 iu 
Sandoz Omnitrope 45 iu 
Kigtropin 100 iu 
Apidra Solostar 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml)
Lantus Solostar 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml) 
Eprex Eritropoietin 2000 iu 6 inj
Eprex Eritropoietin 3000 iu 6 inj 
Eprex Eritropoietin 4000 iu 6 inj 

SEXUAL HEALTH

Pfizer Viagra 100 mg 4 tab 
Pfizer Viagra 50 mg 4 tab 
Iran Marham Daru Viagra 100 mg 4 tab 
Turkish Zentiva Viagra 100 mg 4 tab 
Turkish Deva Viagra 50 mg 4 tab 
Kamagra Oral Jelly 100 mg 7 sachets
Lilly Cialis 20 mg 4 tab 
Lilly Cialis 5 mg 28 tab 
Turkish Lex Cialis 20 mg 4 tab
Bayer Levitra 20 mg 2 tab
Priligy Dapoxetine 30 mg 3 tab 
Priligy Dapoxetine 60 mg 3 tab 
Urorec Silodyx 4 mg 30 caps


----------



## SAQUIL

Sorry Adnan...where is your email?


----------



## rawdeal

adnansanat said:


> Hey,
> 
> Contact: I refuse to let people email me.
> 
> International shipping, current stuff list, please use e-mail for prices!
> 
> EUROPE/IRAN PHARMACY/OTHERS
> 
> Iran Aburaihan Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
> Iran Caspian Tamin Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
> Iran Caspian Tamin Deca 1 ml 25 mg
> Iran Hormone Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
> Iran Hormone Oxymetholone 50 mg 50 tab
> Iran Hormone Oxandrolone 2.5 mg 50 tab
> Ukraine Farmak Test propionate 1 ml 50 mg
> Bulgaria Sopharma Clenbuterol 20 mcg 50 tab
> 
> TURKISH PHARMACY
> 
> Organon-Aspen Sustanon 1 ml 250 mg
> Bayer Rimobolan 1 ml 100 mg
> Merck Virigen Testocaps 40 mg 30 caps
> Bayer Nebido Test undecanoate 4 ml 1000 mg
> Abdi Ibrahim Anapolon 50 mg 20 tab
> GSK Ventolin 4 mg 100 tab
> Osel Ephedrine Injectable 1 ml 50 mg
> Tiromel T3 25 mcg 100 tab
> Merck Euthyrox T4 100 mcg 50 tab
> Bitiron T3-T4 mix 12.5 mcg T3 + 50 mcg T4 100 tab
> Novartis Zaditen 1 mg 30 tab
> Roche Roaccutane 10 mg 30 caps
> Roche Roaccutane 20 mg 30 caps
> GSK Dutasteride 0.5 mg 30 caps
> Merck Proscar 5 mg 28 tab
> Merck Metformine 1000 mg 100 tab
> Bayer Glucobay Acarbose 50 mg 90 tab
> Lasix 40 mg 12 tab
> Lasix 20 mg/2ml x 5 amp
> Dyazide 50 mg/25 mg 20 tab
> Aldactone 100 mg 16 tab
> Lisinopril 20 mg 28 tab
> Teva Telmisartan 80 mg 28 tab
> Megestrol 160 mg 30 tab
> Astra Zeneca Arimidex 1 mg 28 tab
> Pfizer Aromasin 25 mg 30 tab
> Pfizer Cabaser 1 mg 20 tab
> Pfizer Cabaser 2 mg 20 tab
> Boehringer Ingelheim Pramipexole 0.25 mg 100 tab
> Parlodel Bromocriptin 2.5 mg 30 tab
> Bayer Proviron 25 mg 20 tab
> Clomid 50 mg 10 tab
> Astra Zeneca Nolvadex 10 mg 30 tab
> Teva Tamoxifen 10 mg 60 tab
> Tamoxifen 20 mg 30 tab
> Raloxifene 60 mg 28 tab
> Novartis Femara 2.5 mg 30 tab
> Choriomon HCG 5000 iu
> Merional HMG 75 iu
> Merional HMG 150 iu
> Menogon HMG 75 iu x 5 amp
> Nolotil 1 g/2 ml x 10 amp
> Redox Vit C 500 mg/ml x 5 amp
> Dodex B12 1000 mcg/ml x 5 amp
> 
> BALKAN PHARMA
> 
> Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
> Test cypionate 1 ml 200 mg
> Sustanon 1 ml 250 mg
> Test propionate 1 ml 100 mg
> Deca 1 ml 200 mg
> Parabolan 1 ml 100 mg
> 
> OPIOX PHARMA
> 
> Test enanthate 5x2 ml vial 250 mg/ml
> Test cypionate 5x2 ml vial 250 mg/ml
> Test mix 5x2 ml vial 250 mg/ml
> Test propionate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Test suspension 5x2 ml vial 50 mg/ml
> Bolde 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Deca 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> NPP 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Masteron propionate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Masteron enanthate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Tren acetate 5x2 ml vial 75 mg/ml
> Tren enanthate 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Parabolan 5x2 ml vial 100 mg/ml
> Long stack 5x2 ml vial 350 mg/ml (200 mg test e, 75 mg masteron e, 75 mg tren e)
> Cut stack 5x2 ml vial 200 mg/ml (100 mg test p, 50 mg masteron p, 50 mg tren a)
> Dbol 10 mg 25 tab
> Winstrol 10 mg 25 tab
> Turinabol 10 mg 25 tab
> Oxandrolone 10 mg 25 tab
> Primo ace 10 mg 25 tab
> Halotestin 5 mg 25 tab
> 
> IRON PHARMA
> 
> Test enanthate 10 ml 250 mg
> Test cypionate 10 ml 200 mg
> Sustanon 10 ml 300 mg
> Test mix 10 ml 400 mg
> Test propionate 10 ml 100 mg
> Test suspension 10 ml 75 mg
> Bolde 10 ml 200 mg
> Bolde 10 ml 400 mg
> Deca 10 ml 200 mg
> Deca 10 ml 400 mg
> DHB 10 ml 100 mg
> NPP 10 ml 100 mg
> Masteron propionate 10 ml 100 mg /
> Masteron enanthate 10 ml 200 mg
> Primo enanthate 10 ml 100 mg
> Tren acetate 10 ml 75 mg
> Tren enanthate 10 ml 200 mg
> Parabolan 10 ml 100 mg
> Trest acetate/Ment 10 ml 50 mg
> Dbol 10 mg 100 tab
> Winstrol 10 mg 100 tab
> Clenbuterol 20 mcg 100 tab
> Turinabol 10 mg 100 tab
> Anadrol 50 mg 50 tab
> Oxandrolone 10 mg 100 tab
> Halotestin 10 mg 100 tab
> Superdrol 10 mg 100 tab
> Oral Tren 1 mg 100 tab
> Bolasterone 10 mg 100 tab
> Methylstenbolone 10 mg 100 tab
> 
> HGH & PEPTIDES
> 
> Pfizer Genotropin 16 iu
> Pfizer Genotropin 36 iu
> Merck Saizen 36 iu
> Novo Nordisk Norditropin 15 iu
> Novo Nordisk Norditropin 30 iu
> Novo Nordisk Norditropin 45 iu
> Lilly Humatrope 18 iu
> Lilly Humatrope 36 iu
> Lilly Humatrope 72 iu
> Lilly Humalog 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml)
> Lilly Humulin R 10 ml 100 iu
> Lilly Humulin N 10 ml 100 iu
> Sandoz Omnitrope 15 iu
> Sandoz Omnitrope 30 iu
> Sandoz Omnitrope 45 iu
> Kigtropin 100 iu
> Apidra Solostar 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml)
> Lantus Solostar 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml)
> Eprex Eritropoietin 2000 iu 6 inj
> Eprex Eritropoietin 3000 iu 6 inj
> Eprex Eritropoietin 4000 iu 6 inj
> 
> SEXUAL HEALTH
> 
> Pfizer Viagra 100 mg 4 tab
> Pfizer Viagra 50 mg 4 tab
> Iran Marham Daru Viagra 100 mg 4 tab
> Turkish Zentiva Viagra 100 mg 4 tab
> Turkish Deva Viagra 50 mg 4 tab
> Kamagra Oral Jelly 100 mg 7 sachets
> Lilly Cialis 20 mg 4 tab
> Lilly Cialis 5 mg 28 tab
> Turkish Lex Cialis 20 mg 4 tab
> Bayer Levitra 20 mg 2 tab
> Priligy Dapoxetine 30 mg 3 tab
> Priligy Dapoxetine 60 mg 3 tab
> Urorec Silodyx 4 mg 30 caps



Sweet Jesus, SAQUIL, if you look close it's there somewhere.


----------



## SAQUIL

Is there a high risk(red flag) export into the U.S?


----------



## geogroup

Adnansanat....you told me you were going private? What happened? You also posted that you were going to refund the money to the members you sent counterfeit Humatropes to? What happened?
You've replied to my emails but the emails have a taunting tone to them. Another vendor is sending a legit Humatrope to each of the 3 members that you ripped off. I suggested to you that you subtract the price of a huma kit from the amount each of the 3 members sent you and refund the balance. That seems fair to me? That's when you told me you were going private and wouldn't be on open forums any longer...and here you are.
I told you that if you took care of our members I would let things die...including your thread. I could make that happen. However, you went to far. I can't keep quiet. I don't know how I missed it? The gears were already turning about helping my guys out. I am friendly with 24hreup who has helped out members in the past after they've been scammed. He agreed to send the 3 guys a free kit each. Awesome.
I also have done business with Bostin in the past. You're on his board. I emailed him and Bostin tells me you sent him 10 fake Humatrope kits in 2016. They're still in his fridge. He called you out and you've made good over time. He handles scamming sources the way he handles them. His prerogative.
But you are beyond a scamming source. How does one surpass a scamming piece of shit? When the scamming piece of shit threatens those he's stolen from to try and keep them quiet. You threatened a customer you sent counterfeit Humatropes to with turning his, name, address, and proof of his ordering from you to the FBI. You threaten one of us with that you threaten us all. Are you ****ing retarded? You think guys want your counterfeit products so badly that you'll get a pass for this kind of shit?
I'm actually glad I found out about the threat. I was sick to my stomach trying to be polite in hopes of getting you to refund guys. You don't get another chance like you've gotten over an over again at bostin's board with the fakes you've sent. Yes, he told me about the counterfeit Desmas you sent him with the comment from you that they are just as good as the real ones and dosed with winny to label claims.
Why do you feel its ok to sell ugl gear at human/pharmacy grade prices? You can think about that one when you're training for your new career herding goats or whatever it is scamming sources from Turkey do after crapping out. Because, rest assured...you're done in our Community.

The events I refer to in the above post took place at meso. I'm including a link to the post at meso where the threatened member posted his conversation with this source where he was threatened with LE. Piece of shit.
I tried posting the link to where the incident took place. Its at meso. The evidence of the counterfeits and the conversation where he threatened with FBI is posted.

***The above post was made at superior muscle by biggerben692000. Some here may know him?


----------



## adnansanat

SAQUIL said:


> Sorry Adnan...where is your email?


adnansanat@protonmail.com

Wickr: adnansanat


----------



## adnansanat

He talking shit and stalking me 7/24. Simple no-lifer dude. He should be  a racist cause he always targets Turkish sources. So I started to  ignore that typical internet creep. People know me and my business.


----------



## geogroup

You threatened a member who you sold counterfeit humatrope to with giving his ID to the FBi. He was angry and making posts about it. You wanted him quiet. You admitted the humatropes were fake and that you're human and were having bad day. You won't refund or replace for those members because they posted openly about it. You said this.
Apparently you've been sending fake Humatropes since 2016 when you sent 10 kits to Bostin Loyd. You come from a place where counterfeits are rampant. You also sell counterfeit aas. Desmas to be specific. You say the counterfeits are just as good as the genuine article. 
You unbalanced and a danger to the Community. You insult people who tell the truth about what you do.


----------



## geogroup

The Community needs to be made aware of what your "Go To" move is keep negative reviews of your service off the Net.


----------



## Jin

geogroup said:


> View attachment 8871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Community needs to be made aware of what your "Go To" move is keep negative reviews of your service off the Net.



It does seem that OP threatened to involve law inforcement. 

If this is true he is a real piece of shit and shouldn’t be trusted.


----------



## BESTGEAR

He confirm on Meso already that he is scammer and will not refund any money and will let his thread there to die.. You should ban him here for sure


----------



## Spongy

BESTGEAR said:


> He confirm on Meso already that he is scammer and will not refund any money and will let his thread there to die.. You should ban him here for sure



Trying to take out the competition, eh?  This should be fun...


----------



## geogroup

adnansanat said:


> Feel free to make a bloodwork my every stuff, Mr. One Post.



This guy has a ****ing slick mouth, too. The quote above was in response to a member here questioning how members can be sure, with all the counterfeits in circulation, that what he is selling is genuine? After all, Turkey is second after China as far as countries that turn out counterfeit products of all kinds.
This vendor ships Humatropes and other products WITHOUT that require consumers have the pkg'ing to be able to tell if its counterfeit or not. He cries that he ships this way to help get through customs. He tells guys all they don't need the pkging to be able to tell if its legit. GET BLOOD WORK DONE is his mantra. 
The counterfeit gear he peddles has hormone in it. That's been happening since ret and then uncle Z brought us the Working Replicas of Omnadren and then the Watson Test Cyp. There is hormone in them. This guy, like Z before him, swears his replicas are equal in quality and may even be overdosed when comparing them to the originals.
The issue then is the same today...guys are paying pharm/human grade prices for UGL gear. 
When it comes to the pharm GH its a much different set of issues. He wants blood test hoping believing that the generic gh or peptides in the humatropes are going to create confusion because he believes there will be some change in igf-1. He says the guys he ripped off will experience pain from carpal tunnel or bloat or will fall asleep driving to the gym. He's counting on the guys having never used real humatropes before.
Guys that have run real humas aren't talking about bloat or pain that keeps them from gripping dumbells. They're talking about wicked pumps in the gym and a fullness...a roundness...a 3D look unlike anything they've seen before with any other product. And we're talking about noticing the positives in a week or 2 tops. None of this 6 months before noticing. Negative side effects being used to judge the authenticity of GH was started when chinese generics got popular. It doesn't come into the conversation when discussing US Pharmacy GH.
The pkg'ing that he refuses to ship the Pharm GH in would be the deal breaker for me. At the very least he needed to offer to ship the original pkg'ing  separate from the kits themselves. 
None of that matters where this beauty is concerned. The threat to send his customers info buried this guy. He can't be allowed to be an active source.


----------



## Jin

So, you’ve made your point.

Personally I think you’ll remain more credible if you discontinue the assaults. 

We get it. Just the fact about threatening to notify LE is enough to bury him.


----------



## geogroup

Spongy said:


> Trying to take out the competition, eh?  This should be fun...



Yeah...these guys are amatuers. They know nothing about board etiquette. I think I remember reading some of your posts, Spongy, in regards to gh. Its been a few years since I read your posts but what sticks in my memory was you discussing your favorite rout of administration. I hadn't seen it discussed before nevermind  it being discussed by a guy who actually ran it the way you were taking it every day. Running GH IV was beyond hardcore in my eyes back then.


----------



## geogroup

Jin said:


> So, you’ve made your point.
> 
> Personally I think you’ll remain more credible if you discontinue the assaults.
> 
> We get it. Just the fact about threatening to notify LE is enough to bury him.



Yeah..you're probably right. But it just isn't my way...to take my boot of his neck while he's still breathing air in the Community. Go ahead and edit at your discretion. I hadn't been here in a while. When I tried to log in I couldn't remember my password. I tried to pm POB but I didn't have enough posts to pm. Figured I'd get there soon enough and then hit him up. I'm bb69 or biggerben692000 here.


----------



## Jin

geogroup said:


> Yeah..you're probably right. But it just isn't my way...to take my boot of his neck while he's still breathing air in the Community. Go ahead and edit at your discretion. I hadn't been here in a while. When I tried to log in I couldn't remember my password. I tried to pm POB but I didn't have enough posts to pm. Figured I'd get there soon enough and then hit him up. I'm bb69 or biggerben692000 here.



It’s just friendly advice. I really don’t care how you proceed


----------



## BESTGEAR

Spongy said:


> Trying to take out the competition, eh?  This should be fun...



no, boss. Just inform you, not more)


----------



## Jin

BESTGEAR said:


> no, boss. Just inform you, not more)



I am boss. 

Spongy is “Mr. boss”

dont forget it.


----------



## BESTGEAR

Jin said:


> I am boss.
> 
> Spongy is “Mr. boss”
> 
> dont forget it.



I will notice it


----------



## Spongy

oh shit.  Biggerben is back?


----------



## Seeker

Spongy said:


> oh shit.  Biggerben is back?



Holy shit. He needs his original handle. Have mugzy send him a temp password to sign back in


----------



## Spongy

Seeker said:


> Holy shit. He needs his original handle. Have mugzy send him a temp password to sign back in



I'm on it already


----------



## adnansanat

Still active. Have mostly pharm grade gear.

Just send an e-mail for current price sheet, shipping methods and payment methods.

Contact: adnansanat at protonmail dot com


----------



## adnansanat

CONTACT: adnansanat at protonmail dot com

or wickr: adnansanat


----------



## TXMUSCLE84

Link to your page?


----------



## TWINE

adnansanat sent me bunk PHARMA HGH HUMANTROP and then i said i want refund not reship or i will post it on forums he said he will email the fbi on me. and before anyone says anything *you can go on MESO and make a thread, youll see several other members received bunk Pharma HGH from him. go ahead dont take my word for it. go on thinksteriods.com and youll find other users had the same problem.*


----------



## adnansanat

Oh man those bois still keep crying? Lmao. At the end of the day, you don't order thru amazon dude. If you would let me know before you post shit, I'd fix it. But you preferred to post, and shitshow has began. I changed my pharmacist, now it's all good. Anyway, been a while, 6-7 months or whatever.

I am an active source in Bostin Loyd's private forum. Selling mostly pharm grade stuff, have lab tested PHARMACY BALKAN AND SP GEAR along with Turkish pharmacy and European/Iran pharmacy stuff. Also have some benzos, addy 30 mg and ambien.

For contact,

Please use,

adnansanat at protonmail dot com

or

Wickr: adnansanat

Thanks!

PS: Never heard of a HGH like "HUMANTROP" before. I don't sell "HUMANTROP".


----------



## adnansanat

SHIPPING METHOD: Regular/registered airmail and EMS which are safest methods for many countries.
Shipping cost is $25 for regular airmail and $40 for EMS.
Estimated delivery time is 5-21 days for regular airmail and 3-10 days for EMS.
Tracking number will be provided.

HAVE RESHIPPING GUARANTEE FOR WORLDWIDE! (excluding Aus, NZ, Canada and Scandinavian countries, ask for specific countries)

EUROPE/IRAN PHARMACY/OTHERS

Iran Aburaihan Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
Iran Caspian Tamin Deca 1 ml 25 mg
Iran Hormone Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg
Iran Hormone Oxymetholone 50 mg 50 tab
Ukraine Farmak Test propionate 1 ml 50 mg
Bulgaria Sopharma Clenbuterol 20 mcg 50 tab
Thailand March Pharmaceutical Danabol DS 10 mg 500 tab

TURKISH PHARMACY

Organon-Aspen Sustanon 1 ml 250 mg
Bayer Rimobolan 1 ml 100 mg 
Merck Virigen Testocaps 40 mg 30 caps 
Bayer Nebido Test undecanoate 4 ml 1000 mg 
Abdi Ibrahim Anapolon 50 mg 20 tab
GSK Ventolin 4 mg 100 tab 
Osel Ephedrine Injectable 1 ml 50 mg 
Tiromel T3 25 mcg 100 tab 
Merck Euthyrox T4 100 mcg 50 tab 
Bitiron T3-T4 mix 12.5 mcg T3 + 50 mcg T4 100 tab 
Novartis Zaditen 1 mg 30 tab
Roche Roaccutane 10 mg 30 caps 
Roche Roaccutane 20 mg 30 caps 
GSK Dutasteride 0.5 mg 30 caps 
Merck Proscar 5 mg 28 tab 
Merck Metformine 1000 mg 100 tab 
Bayer Glucobay Acarbose 50 mg 90 tab 
Lasix 40 mg 12 tab 
Lasix 20 mg/2ml x 5 amp
Dyazide 50 mg/25 mg 20 tab 
Aldactone 100 mg 16 tab
Lisinopril 20 mg 28 tab
Boehringer Ingelheim Telmisartan 80 mg 28 tab 
Megestrol 160 mg 30 tab 
Astra Zeneca Arimidex 1 mg 28 tab 
Pfizer Aromasin 25 mg 30 tab 
Pfizer Cabaser 1 mg 20 tab 
Pfizer Cabaser 2 mg 20 tab 
Boehringer Ingelheim Pramipexole 0.25 mg 100 tab
Parlodel Bromocriptin 2.5 mg 30 tab 
Bayer Proviron 25 mg 20 tab 
Clomid 50 mg 10 tab 
Astra Zeneca Nolvadex 10 mg 30 tab
Tamoxifen 20 mg 30 tab 
Raloxifene 60 mg 28 tab
Novartis Femara 2.5 mg 30 tab 
Organon Pregnyl 5000 iu 
Choriomon HCG 5000 iu 
Merional HMG 75 iu 
Merional HMG 150 iu 
Ferring Menopur HMG 75 iu x 5 vial 
Nolotil 1 g/2 ml x 10 amp 
Redox Vit C 500 mg/ml x 5 amp
Dodex B12 1000 mcg/ml x 5 amp

BALKAN PHARMA

Test enanthate 1 ml 250 mg 
Test cypionate 1 ml 200 mg 
Sustanon 1 ml 250 mg 
Test propionate 1 ml 100 mg
Deca 1 ml 200 mg 
Winstrol Injectable 1 ml 50 mg 
Parabolan 1 ml 100 mg 

SP LABS

Test cypionate 10 ml 200 mg 
Supertest 10 ml 450 mg
Test propionate 10 ml 100 mg 
Bolde 10 ml 200 mg 
Bolde 10 ml 400 mg 
Deca 10 ml 200 mg 
Masteron propionate 10 ml 100 mg 
Tren acetate 10 ml 75 mg
Tren enanthate 10 ml 200 mg 
Parabolan 10 ml 100 mg 
Supertren 10 ml 200 mg (100 mg tren hex + 100 mg tren ace) 
Cut-Stack 10 ml 150 mg (50 mg test prop + 50 mg mast prop + 50 mg tren ace)
Lipo-Fire 10 ml (40 mcg clenbuterol + 5.4 mg yohimbine) 

GENSHI ORALS

Dbol 10 mg 30 tab 
Winstrol 10 mg 30 tab 
Clenbuterol 20 mcg 30 tab 
Turinabol 10 mg 30 tab
Oxandrolone 10 mg 30 tab
Primo ace 10 mg 30 tab 
Halotestin 10 mg 30 tab 
Ephedrine 30 mg 30 tab 

IRON PHARMA

Test enanthate 10 ml 250 mg 
Test cypionate 10 ml 200 mg 
Sustanon 10 ml 300 mg
Test mix 10 ml 400 mg 
Test propionate 10 ml 100 mg
Bolde 10 ml 200 mg 
Bolde 10 ml 400 mg 
Deca 10 ml 200 mg 
Deca 10 ml 400 mg
DHB 10 ml 100 mg
NPP 10 ml 100 mg 
Masteron propionate 10 ml 100 mg 
Masteron enanthate 10 ml 200 mg 
Primo enanthate 10 ml 100 mg 
Tren acetate 10 ml 75 mg 
Tren enanthate 10 ml 200 mg 
Parabolan 10 ml 100 mg
Trest acetate/Ment 10 ml 50 mg 
Dbol 10 mg 100 tab 
Winstrol 10 mg 100 tab
Clenbuterol 20 mcg 100 tab 
Turinabol 10 mg 100 tab 
Anadrol 50 mg 50 tab 
Oxandrolone 10 mg 100 tab 
Halotestin 10 mg 100 tab 
Superdrol 10 mg 100 tab 
Oral Tren 1 mg 100 tab
Bolasterone 10 mg 100 tab
Methylstenbolone 10 mg 100 tab

HGH & PEPTIDES

Pfizer Genotropin 16 iu 
Pfizer Genotropin 36 iu 
Merck Saizen 36 iu
Novo Nordisk Norditropin 15 iu
Novo Nordisk Norditropin 30 iu 
Novo Nordisk Norditropin 45 iu 
Lilly Humatrope 18 iu 
Lilly Humatrope 36 iu 
Lilly Humatrope 72 iu 
Lilly Humalog 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml) 
Lilly Humulin R 10 ml 100 iu 
Lilly Humulin N 10 ml 100 iu 
Sandoz Omnitrope 15 iu 
Sandoz Omnitrope 30 iu 
Sandoz Omnitrope 45 iu 
Kigtropin 100 iu 
Apidra Solostar 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml) 
Lantus Solostar 5 x 3 ml (100 iu/ml) 
Eprex Eritropoietin 2000 iu 6 inj
Eprex Eritropoietin 3000 iu 6 inj 
Eprex Eritropoietin 4000 iu 6 inj 

SEXUAL HEALTH

Pfizer Viagra 100 mg 4 tab
Pfizer Viagra 50 mg 4 tab 
Iran Marham Daru Viagra 100 mg 4 tab 
Turkish Zentiva Viagra 100 mg 4 tab
Turkish Deva Viagra 50 mg 4 tab
Kamagra Oral Jelly 100 mg 7 sachets 
Lilly Cialis 20 mg 4 tab 
Lilly Cialis 5 mg 28 tab 
Turkish Lex Cialis 20 mg 4 tab 
Bayer Levitra 20 mg 2 tab 
Priligy Dapoxetine 30 mg 3 tab 
Priligy Dapoxetine 60 mg 3 tab 

NO BENZOS

Contact: adnansanat at protonmail dot com

Wickr: adnansanat

Thanks all!


----------



## Trump

your not getting much business with this as the last post on here



TWINE said:


> adnansanat sent me bunk PHARMA HGH HUMANTROP and then i said i want refund not reship or i will post it on forums he said he will email the fbi on me. and before anyone says anything *you can go on MESO and make a thread, youll see several other members received bunk Pharma HGH from him. go ahead dont take my word for it. go on meso and youll find other users had the same problem.*


----------



## adnansanat

Ya as I said above, at the end of the day, you don't order thru amazon and mistakes always may happen. Changed my pharmacist, been a while. Also don't forget that you can see negative feedback even if you are true pharmacist. People talk shit, always. So I'm here for long-term business. I'm working with big guys in the scene, and they know my business.

Added HELLAS PHARMA to the list! Same owner with Genshi and Opiox!

Contact: adnansanat at protonmail dot com

or

Wickr: adnansanat


----------

